# Voiceabo über Telefonrechnung: Kunde gewinnt Klage gegen Next-ID



## BenTigger (29 April 2013)

*Wer auf seiner Telefonrechnung Rechnungsposten findet weil er angeblich ein Voiceabo abgeschlossen hat, kann diese Beträge zurückverlangen. Das geht aus einem neuen Urteil des Amtsgericht Krefeld gegen die Firma Next-ID hervor.*



http://www.computerbetrug.de/2013/0...chnung-kunde-gewinnt-klage-gegen-next-id-7609


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2013)

> Die betroffene Firma Next-ID versuchte erst gar nicht das Geschäftsmodel zu rechtfertigen und ließ ein Versäumnisurteil (Amtsgericht Krefeld – Az. 3 C 98/13) ergehen. Damit bekommt der Kunde sein Geld zurück.


Das zeigt doch deutlich genug, wie der Hase läuft... Luftforderungen werden einkassiert - eine Sauerei, die man sich nicht gefallen lassen sollte. Prima Anwalt, das!


----------

